# What can chickens eat?



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, my 3yr old decided to feed the baby chicks a bag of wheat Chex and fiber one sticks this morning . I don't know how much they ate, but guessing by the fact that both bags of cereal were empty and there's not much in the cage I know they are some ... They are both minimal ingredient cereals with low sugar levels ... Please advise what to do ... Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Considering what chickens eat is mostly grain based they should be OK. You might notice some messy bottoms from all of the fiber but they should be OK.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

That's what I was thinking but wanted to confirm. Thank you Robin!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Hope they will be ok. I had a pony that once ate a 50lb bag of dog food and survived. I swear, her stomach was cast iron.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My goat got in to the sweet feed once. Talk about a belly ache. Even after all his misery I caught him try to break in to the feed room again.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Crazy animals! The chicks are doing great. Getting ready to head outside. (Just need Hubby to build the coop)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He had better get a move on, those peeps have got to be awfully big at this point.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

6 weeks on Saturday. Just 4. They're in a large dog crate. (Fit our 100lb+ Bernese Mtn Dog)


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

We also put two bare eucalyptus branches across so they have multilevel space as well


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the number you need to remember, 4 sq feet of floor space per large fowl. So, even though your crate fits a large dog it may not be enough in the short term for the chickens.

Extra roosts are just that, for roosting. Young birds will play with them when they discover them but as they get older the purpose of a roost is to sleep. Sort of like us having a bed to sleep in.


----------

